# First of spring



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_4312 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_4310 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_4307 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_4303 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Bluebells :thumbup:

IMG_4292 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Add yours


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely :biggrin: It's great to see everything coming back to life :biggrin:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful, but that's very early isn't it? 
We are still in January!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Beautiful, but that's very early isn't it?
> We are still in January!


It has been remarkably warm


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

True! 

Just hope we don't suddenly have a cold snap and kill everything off.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Your lords-and-ladies (first pic) are way ahead of here where they're just starting to come through,

I had my first primrose flower open yesterday, but didn't photograph it - I was working then it got too dark. Also had some lesser celandine early leaves.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I was in Asda today and a bat was flying round the store, up and down the ailses at about waist level. Staff said it had been there all morning and they were waiting for a licensed bat worker to come to catch it. Can't imagine how they could! Someone said a bird was near the bakery department, but I didn't see that. Asda, a haven for wildlife.....

Yesterday, got to the bottom of one of my log stores and there was a ruby tiger moth caterpillar there. And this morning found a chrysalis, probably small white but won't rule out green-veined, on a plant pot.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I've never known a bat in our super market but they did get a lot of birds in at one time. Though since they've rebuilt the store I've not seen any.
I hope the bat was captured & safely released.

No signs of Spring here yet.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw snowdrops when we were out at Crathes castle on Saturday....unfortunately it was chucking down, so no pics  Oh well...will just have to go back again


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_4497 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_4500 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Got loads of Daisies too but no pic of them


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Everything's still under floods here.... not a lot around sadly.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Seen a sign or two of spring....just difficult to take photos in the horizontal rain!!


Aconites at a stretch. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Aconites in the rain. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have lots of snow drops out in my garden & the flowers in the phot above (not sure what they are though). The daffs are also coming up & the honeyseuckle is coming back to life.

Just hope we don't now get a cold spell!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wet, boggy, soggy ground here.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_4836 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_4830 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Couldn't get focus because it was so windy but my first wild blossom 

IMG_4827 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_4823 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely photo's Rona.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw our first crocus yesterday as we walked around the reservoir, can't wait for all the wild flowers to bloom as it semlls amazing over there when they do. 

The peacock butterflies that have been hibernating in my living room decided to wake up yesterday & I had to let them out, or risk the cats getting them. Hope they find some flowers as it's still not ideal conditions for them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hawthorn

IMG_4893 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Briar

IMG_4896 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

There seems to be movement in my pond and I keep looking for frogs spawn but haven't seen any as yet anywhere


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Super to see green starting, Rona.
As soon as my camera battery has recharged I'm going up the road to take pics of the Spring flowers I find.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Super to see green starting, Rona.
> As soon as my camera battery has recharged I'm going up the road to take pics of the Spring flowers I find.


Oh good :thumbup1:

Look forward to seeing yours


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Unfortunately we got hail so I didn't manage to get any pics. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw two frogs cuddling in one of my ponds this morning!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw two frogs cuddling in one of my ponds this morning!


I haven't seen my frogs yet, just lots of movement in the water 
some people already have spawn
https://www.facebook.com/LewesWildl...8930739139901/718223161543987/?type=1&theater


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Although our walks involve as much paddling as walking at the moment, fighting against the rain we saw these this morning, very wet and rather battered but bravely announcing the approach of Spring .....


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Not a lot out here, but a few pics taken.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_4994 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5027 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5032 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

:yikes::yikes:


IMG_4998 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

My favourite flower...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! Rona, a ladybird, that has got to be early.
Nice snowdrops too, IrishEyes.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Wow! Rona, a ladybird, that has got to be early.
> Nice snowdrops too, IrishEyes.


Yes. It's nice to see these signs of spring, but with the critters, I do worry that they've made a huge mistake and will either pay with their lives or never fulfill there driving purpose to pass on their genes.

I suppose no matter what time of year, you'll always get the first that take that risk.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw a peacock butterfly yesterday during a sunny spell, my first of the year.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well!!!!
Not good pictures because I was on paid dog walks.
Saw 3 of these, pictures of 2

IMG_5150 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5159 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

One of these 

IMG_5173 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

One of these 

IMG_5179 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Several of these 

IMG_5194 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Also saw 3 bumble bees but they were far too busy to get a picture of them


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Spring is definitely here....slightly worried as we haven't yet had our typical Aberdeenshire winter yet :huh:


Snowdrops against blue. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

And a couple more,


Single snowdrop. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Purple bouquet. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Crocus hearts. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely photo's Rona. No butterflies here seen yet. Though I did see a large bumblebee in the garden.
Beautiful, Calinyx.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looky what I found today 

Tried to take pictures of a couple of frogs but the old dog decided he wanted a drink 


IMG_5420 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

heck ,ive just posted on wildlife re frogs hadnt seen this


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_5761 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

the happy snapper does it again ,lovely :thumbsup: what camera are you using rona ?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ALcatrazbirdman said:


> the happy snapper does it again ,lovely :thumbsup: what camera are you using rona ?


A very cheap and very annoying Canon compact rubbish


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

im impressed ! ive just bought a Nikon bridge camera to replace my Fuji which has expired ,if i can get pics as good as those i'll be reeet chuffed


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Milkmaid 


IMG_5851 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

i hadnt heard it called that before,i know it as Lady'sMantle,and Cuckoo Flower,i havnt seen any this year yet, but i havnt been on the water meadows for a while due to flooding .Nice to see the countryside bursting into life and colour again :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_5943 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5940 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5934 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Saw about 20 of these today

IMG_5932 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

That's probably as many as I've seen over the last 3 years.

Tonnes of Bumbles about too

Going to be the year of the Tortoiseshell Butterfly and the Bumble Bee hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

i like the pic of the helicopter ,and the others of course.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The solitary bees are out 
Solitary Bees (Hymenoptera) | Royal Entomological Society


IMG_5976 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Watched the great crested grebes doing their 'dance' together as we went of our evening walk. 

They looked so beautiful, I stopped & watched for ages. No pics I'm afraid as I'm rubbish at taking them & I didn't want to get too close & disturb them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Watched the great crested grebes doing their 'dance' together as we went of our evening walk.
> 
> They looked so beautiful, I stopped & watched for ages. No pics I'm afraid as I'm rubbish at taking them & I didn't want to get too close & disturb them


That's something I've never seen. We haven't had many Grebes around these parts until recent years

The Sky Larks are displaying and singing at the top of their voices


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

A few photo's I took this week.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

And my singing Robin...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

rona said:


> That's something I've never seen. We haven't had many Grebes around these parts until recent years
> 
> The Sky Larks are displaying and singing at the top of their voices


There are 3 pairs along different stretches of the river.

I am lucky in that I am able to watch them throughout the year; see their plummage change as the seasons do, watch their coutship dances, their nest building & then raise their young, etc.

From what I have read they are supposed to be solitary in winter but that doesn't appear to be the case as these are always (appear to be) in the same pairs


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There was loads :thumbup: 

IMG_6189 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6185 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6184 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6181 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6180 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6177 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Just thought these looked amazing 

IMG_6173 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

IMG_6194 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

wow ! you are really on a mission Rona !:thumbup1:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ALcatrazbirdman said:


> wow ! you are really on a mission Rona !:thumbup1:


I put a couple of reptile refuges down last year. Had 7 slow worms and a baby grass snake under them on one particular day last summer 

Was walking there the other day when one of the refuges was in the sun, so thought I'd just take a peek


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

A Skylark was singing in the middle of the racecourse last Sunday. I tried & tried but I couldn't spot him up so high. Lovely sound. Now it's chilly again I doubt he'll be singing tomorrow.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> A Skylark was singing in the middle of the racecourse last Sunday. I tried & tried but I couldn't spot him up so high. Lovely sound. Now it's chilly again I doubt he'll be singing tomorrow.


Oh I don't know. I'm going somewhere today, where they have been singing for weeks. It's damn cold and exposed up there. I'll let you know later if they are up and about


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Valanita said:


> A Skylark was singing in the middle of the racecourse last Sunday. I tried & tried but I couldn't spot him up so high. Lovely sound. Now it's chilly again I doubt he'll be singing tomorrow.


He was singing this morning & lower so I got a glimpse of him.:thumbsup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> He was singing this morning & lower so I got a glimpse of him.:thumbsup:


Only a couple singing where I went but, boy were they loud


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to have not looked for ages - I forgot about this thread. There are some fantastic pics on it from our usual suspects! No pics but have seen loads of butterflies in the last few days and all sorts of slightly sleepy bees. I guess it really is Spring.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Saw my first swallow yesterday - I suppose you southerners have had them for a while!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Saw my first swallow yesterday - I suppose you southerners have had them for a while!


No, I saw my first today


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like it may be starting to shed it's skin 



Could be why it's been easy to get pictures


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Saw my first swallow yesterday - I suppose you southerners have had them for a while!


well hopefully they will be on their way oop north cos I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Butterflies by the 100s.

Small tortoiseshells, Brimstones, Peacocks, speckled woods, various whites and

Orange Tips


My first Holly blue


----------

